# Sound of music Live!



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Did anybody watch the "Sound of Music Live!" Last night?
I see on a ksl article that people are complaining about it. I thought it was not too bad for being a live production of a musical. Plus, Carrie Underwood was the star, so heck, I was happy watching it :grin: haha


----------

